# Uber Strike Flyer Downloads



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Alrighty, here are the links to the flyers, spread the word boys! If you have any ideas on other posters/flyers please let me know.

UberBlue

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ct8wlpx22o6eksb/uberposteblue.pdf?dl=0

UberRed

https://www.dropbox.com/s/du5axglnj9bh5ya/uberposterred.pdf?dl=0

UberTaxi

https://www.dropbox.com/s/84wp2zx7i4jebol/UberYellow.pdf?dl=0

UberBar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/asflsisy2enf1ix/uberbarfinal.pdf?dl=0

UberDouche

https://www.dropbox.com/s/15ha8k8nvzuyods/travvy2.pdf?dl=0

Some of these may take a second to load, click download in the upper right corner then direct download and you should be good to go.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> *UberBlue*
> 
> *https://www.dropbox.com/s/ct8wlpx22o6eksb/uberposteblue.pdf?*dl=0


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> *UberRed*
> 
> *https://www.dropbox.com/s/du5axglnj9bh5ya/uberposterred.pdf?dl=0*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> *UberTaxi
> *
> *https://www.dropbox.com/s/84wp2zx7i4jebol/UberYellow.pdf?dl=0*


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 14501


Not that it matters a whole bunch but Atlanta is back up to $1.00 per mile for X.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> *UberBar
> *
> *https://www.dropbox.com/s/asflsisy2enf1ix/uberbarfinal.pdf?dl=0*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> *UberDouche
> *
> *https://www.dropbox.com/s/15ha8k8nvzuyods/travvy2.pdf?dl=0*


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Not that it matters a whole bunch but Atlanta is back up to $1.00 per mile for X.


Which means you get .80 a mile after ubercut.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Not that it matters a whole bunch but Atlanta is back up to $1.00 per mile for X.


I'm sure AintWorthIt can find another ¢75/Mile market to substitute.

https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 14502


Suggested changes to the Taxi One (geared to public):

*UNLIKE MOST CABS, UBERX* drivers pay for gas and maintenance of their vehicles.

Uber could be a *BOON* to the middle class in our nation.
Instead, they have dropped rates and increased *FEES TO UNSUSTAINABLE LEVELS*.
*HELP US BRING BACK STABILITY*.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Atlanta is .80 after the cut Lou


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

These flyers look great. Whoever designed them does good work


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## denverxdriver (Sep 26, 2015)

How will a strike work if it has an end date? Don't most strikes end when demands are met? What keeps uber from just trucking on and using their billions to absorb any impact this will have on their business. Plus, riders will just put up with it for a weekend. In not saying in against the logic, just don't think it will work.. Maybe bring a little awareness is all. I think the drivers will be the ones who get hurt the most. Just sayin


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

These look awesome! I plan to make copies of the red & blue flyers & post them in high traffic areas in between pings next weekend. Tonight I'm going to spread the word to any drivers I cross paths with in the busy areas. Uber off!


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

denverxdriver said:


> How will a strike work if it has an end date? Don't most strikes end when demands are met? What keeps uber from just trucking on and using their billions to absorb any impact this will have on their business. Plus, riders will just put up with it for a weekend. In not saying in against the logic, just don't think it will work.. Maybe bring a little awareness is all. I think the drivers will be the ones who get hurt the most. Just sayin


It is about voicing driver dissatisfaction, uniting as many drivers as we can in numerous markets, building momentum, and educating riders...


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

This is probably the first of many Uber Off weekends if Uber doesn't concede something...We have to start somewhere.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Atlanta is .80 after the cut Lou


So the flyer is misleading and untruthful? I understand the fees clearly but let's not mislead the general public to the actual rates just to prove a point. I'm sure we can put a general statement about being before Ubers cut. I'm so fed up with the bend the truth bs.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

This would be a good opportunity for me to go out and have some fun on a weekend night. Now that I have money from Uber for bar tabs, I can actually go out with my employed buddies from college. They've been telling me to take a break and go out with them for once.


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

Wouldn't it make sense, and double the impact, if we promoted Lyft as an alternative to Uber?
A 10% reduction in Uber passenger market would double the Lyft market and demonstrate that tipping your driver will not cause the sky to fall.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> So the flyer is misleading and untruthful? I understand the fees clearly but let's not mislead the general public to the actual rates just to prove a point. I'm sure we can put a general statement about being before Ubers cut. I'm so fed up with the bend the truth bs.


The rate increase JUST happened in Atlanta... The other markets listed on the flyer reflect the fare BEFORE Uber's cut... Driving for $0.75 a mile is brutal...


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

I love the Fliers they look great I really think the strike is going to give uber a strong statement, uber drivers unite


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

AintWorthIt . . . The one for the riders does not fit in Houston as we do not have Lyft. Is it possible to change out "Lyft" for "a Taxi?"

I suggest putting "a Taxi" in yellow, and leaving a blank area centered on the next line so that stikers in areas without Lyft can write in the phone number to their local taxi dispatch.

Other than that, I think the flyers are fantastic! 

P.S. On Uber Red it reads "saturated markets." Should that be changed to "UN-saturated markets?"

Night!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

UberLou said:


> So the flyer is misleading and untruthful? I understand the fees clearly but let's not mislead the general public to the actual rates just to prove a point. I'm sure we can put a general statement about being before Ubers cut. I'm so fed up with the bend the truth bs.


WE? And what have you done in your city to support the strike?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> WE? And what have you done in your city to support the strike?


What I have done is educate my fellow drivers to avoid this chaos and band together to intelligently communicate our concerns and issues. Not to take to the street like a bunch of angry Gorillas beating our chests. I have done more than you will ever know because I don't need forums and media to fight a battle. Patience is a virtue, one that no one participating in this strike has.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh Lou get over yourself, Christ, you come here like you know everything, slaving away with those wonderful Atlanta rates, you're clueless. If you had any sort of backbone you would stand with us for one freaking weekend for better rates, a strike is the ONLY way to get Uber's attention. Uber doesn't give a damn about drivers or you, I hate to break that to ya. So go ahead with you personal crusade and patience, my patience wore out with Uber real quick after I had my rates cut three times.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll update the Lyft flyer this afternoon. Also working on some more flyers!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Oh Lou get over yourself, Christ, you come here like you know everything, slaving away with those wonderful Atlanta rates, you're clueless. If you had any sort of backbone you would stand with us for one freaking weekend for better rates, a strike is the ONLY way to get Uber's attention. Uber doesn't give a damn about drivers or you, I hate to break that to ya. So go ahead with you personal crusade and patience, my patience wore out with Uber real quick after I had my rates cut three times.


You be you and I'll be me and we will see who is still standing at the end. I know Uber doesn't care about me or any other driver, that is not the point. Uber is more to me than just per mile, per minute, minimum trip, etc. I have exploited them as much as they have me. I make money beyond driving with them. I am thinking bigger than rates. I do not know everything but I know enough that will keep me from wasting our big shot on this planned weekend.

I love how you guys turn to personal insults when someone disagrees with you. It's very laughable. It shows the lack of maturity of the participants behind this "strike". Good luck to you!!


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Lou, Aside from disagreements you find "laughable" on the forum, there are veiled threats being made by non-strikers against strikers, both in the same area.

Still laughing?


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Lou, Aside from disagreements you find "laughable" on the forum, there are veiled threats being made by non-strikers against strikers, both in the same area.
> 
> Still laughing?


I don't condone threats from any side, however I am pretty sure the comments made by non-strikers are that they will defend themselves if attacked by those who are striking. I myself have a concealed weapons permit and will protect myself to the full extent of the law. This is in any situation, not just this "strike". That is not a threat. I got the permit to protect myself not be a gun waiving asshole about it. Either way I am sure there are hot heads on both sides.

For the record I am not against a work stoppage I am against THIS work stoppage. It's time to regroup.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Where did all this violence talk start? I watch this stuff pretty closely and I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Here is the revised bar poster for taxi instead of Lyft

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d9g7unmuuzezuwf/uberbar2.pdf?dl=0


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Where did all this violence talk start? I watch this stuff pretty closely and I've never seen anything like that.


It's all been removed and deleted. It was mostly right after the strike was announced but quickly taken down. In hind sight I wish I would have saved some of it. Hopefully we will not have to be concerned with it during the upcoming event.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> The rate increase JUST happened in Atlanta... The other markets listed on the flyer reflect the fare BEFORE Uber's cut... Driving for $0.75 a mile is brutal...


There wasn't much protest, that's for sure.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

UberLou said:


> It's all been removed and deleted. It was mostly right after the strike was announced but quickly taken down. In hind sight I wish I would have saved some of it. Hopefully we will not have to be concerned with it during the upcoming event.


So why are you still *****ing about it? everyone is against violence .


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


> You be you and I'll be me and we will see who is still standing at the end. I know Uber doesn't care about me or any other driver, that is not the point. *Uber is more to me than just per mile, per minute, minimum trip, etc. I have exploited them as much as they have me. I make money beyond driving with them. I am thinking bigger than rates.* I do not know everything but I know enough that will keep me from wasting our big shot on this planned weekend.





AintWorthIt said:


> So why are you still *****ing about it? everyone is against violence .


As stated in the quote above, UberLou "exploits" Uber for his benefit. He has his own agenda to worry about & the rates, which have been pathetically low in his city, means nothing to him. A strike is obviously a threat to his Uber exploits. Pushing the violence angle is a way to paint a negative light on the strike, so he continually does it. We've moved past the violence aspect. Nobody is pushing the violence angle here but him. Abe has said no one should make fake accounts. We're past that as well. UberLou will continue to paint a negative light on the strike by any means for his own personal gains. Nobody cares about your agenda bro, time to move on.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Here is the revised bar poster for taxi instead of Lyft


Thx, aintworthit! (And it was worth it.)


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> As stated in the quote above, UberLou "exploits" Uber for his benefit. He has his own agenda to worry about & the rates, which have been pathetically low in his city, means nothing to him. A strike is obviously a threat to his Uber exploits. Pushing the violence angle is a way to paint a negative light on the strike, so he continually does it. We've moved past the violence aspect. Nobody is pushing the violence angle here but him. Abe has said no one should make fake accounts. We're past that as well. UberLou will continue to paint a negative light on the strike by any means for his own personal gains. Nobody cares about your agenda bro, time to move on.


You are really good at putting words in peoples mouths and making assumptions to meet your own agenda. That is what we call a hypocrite (since you like calling me out for the same things). Yes I exploit Uber for my benefit but everything you MADE UP afterwards is for your own agenda, plus I do not need Uber I have Lyft among others to keep my business ventures going. I may be negative towards "this" strike but you are just a negative person by nature. Where did I push the violence angel? I was simple responding to a post since I personally saw the videos and read the posts. I am tired of people saying it never happened because there is no "evidence". You guys take someones "word" for it when it coincides with your beliefs but if it is directly questions your beliefs there is no proof, how convenient.

You say its above Abe but now you give examples of his most recent posts, which are to save his own ass by the way, if this is not about Abe why do you keep using him now? Again to push your own personal agenda.

I don't know why I keep go back and forth with you guys over this. On the 19th and beyond you will see that you accomplished absolutely nothing. This is one of the main reasons I will not be putting my name behind it. Bad planning, no facts (by both parties), no direction.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


> You are really good at putting words in peoples mouths and making assumptions to meet your own agenda. That is what we call a hypocrite (since you like calling me out for the same things). Yes I exploit Uber for my benefit but everything you MADE UP afterwards is for your own agenda, plus I do not need Uber I have Lyft among others to keep my business ventures going. I may be negative towards "this" strike but you are just a negative person by nature. Where did I push the violence angel? I was simple responding to a post since I personally saw the videos and read the posts. I am tired of people saying it never happened because there is no "evidence". You guys take someones "word" for it when it coincides with your beliefs but if it is directly questions your beliefs there is no proof, how convenient.
> 
> You say its above Abe but now you give examples of his most recent posts, which are to save his own ass by the way, if this is not about Abe why do you keep using him now? Again to push your own personal agenda.
> 
> I don't know why I keep go back and forth with you guys over this. On the 19th and beyond you will see that you accomplished absolutely nothing. This is one of the main reasons I will not be putting my name behind it. Bad planning, no facts (by both parties), no direction.


I could care less about Abe. All he did was put wheels on the movement. Driver's have been pissed off for a while. I see that, as well most people here. Other than that, I'm not going to argue with you. We've been going back & forth with you to no avail. I'm simply stating my observations & opinions. Sorry you don't like them. Oct. 16 Uber off. Hell drive for Lyft & exploit them.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Here's the latest one

Luxury

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vivxmy0n7qli2nj/Luxury.pdf?dl=0


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

And another

Dallas

https://www.dropbox.com/s/obpo1req1gccxn6/DallasUber.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Kojaxe (Sep 23, 2015)

We don't "TIP" in Australia. So sorry guys. good luck on your strike.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

It is understood by me that other countries do not tip. It is a custom to tip service providers in the US.

I will explain for others. In many cities in the US Xdrivers are driving for less than 1.00USD.

This is a breakdown of what I earn per mile and what is left after taxes and deductions.

$1.10 per mile
 x .98 Deducting 2% charge by Houston
$1.08
x.80 Deducting Uber's commission
$ .86
 -.70 cost per mile to run car**
$ .16
 X.847 Deducting 15.3 Self-Employment Tax
$.14 After deductions & tax income

WOW! I end up with a full 14 cents per mile earned.

**My cost-per-mile to run my car is 35 cents. For every paid mile there is a dead mile to be accounted for.

When Uber lowers our rates for "promotional" reasons, it also raises its commission to keep the profits coming in. BTW, the promo rates rarely if ever go back to the before-promo rates.

If Australian drivers will cheer on the US drivers who do strike to make a difference for all drivers, I think those of us on UPFN will be appreciative.


----------

